# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  mediazione tributaria/ accertamento con adesione

## sciage

un cliente che ha chiuso attività,  ha ricevuto un avviso di accertamento con ricalco del reddito, dei ricavi e contestazione della fattura di vendita dei beni strumentali a prezzi inferiori a quelli normali.....come mi consigliate di procedere??? mediazione tributaria, visto che l'avviso è stato notificato dopo il 1 aprile o accertamento con adesione?? oppure posso procedere con accertamento con adesione e nel caso di mancato riscontro positivo, adire alla commissione tributaria???
è il  primo avviso di accertamento che mi capita e non so come muovermi!!!!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> un cliente che ha chiuso attività,  ha ricevuto un avviso di accertamento con ricalco del reddito, dei ricavi e contestazione della fattura di vendita dei beni strumentali a prezzi inferiori a quelli normali.....come mi consigliate di procedere??? mediazione tributaria, visto che l'avviso è stato notificato dopo il 1 aprile o accertamento con adesione?? oppure posso procedere con accertamento con adesione e nel caso di mancato riscontro positivo, adire alla commissione tributaria???
> è il  primo avviso di accertamento che mi capita e non so come muovermi!!!!!!!

  Innanzitutto, se ricorre il caso, devi fare il "reclamo"; in ogni caso, o successivamente, chiedere l'istanza di accertamento con adesione.

----------


## sciage

cosa intendi per reclamo???

----------


## danilo sciuto

> cosa intendi per reclamo???

  Questo

----------


## shailendra

> Innanzitutto, se ricorre il caso, devi fare il "reclamo"; in ogni caso, o successivamente, chiedere l'istanza di accertamento con adesione.

  Da come l'ho capita io, l'istanza di accertamento con adesione fa slittare i termini del reclamo. Pertanto, secondo me:
- si puo presenterare richiesta di accertamento con adesione;
- se la procedura di adesione non va a buon fine, si può presentare reclamo.
Tra l'altro l'accertamento con adesione risulta leggermente più conveniente, in quanto comporta la riduzione delle sanzioni a 1/3 a fronte del 40% del nuovo istituto della mediazione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Da come l'ho capita io, l'istanza di accertamento con adesione fa slittare i termini del reclamo.

  Può darsi che sia così, anche se non ci metto la mano sul fuoco perchè mi riservo di studiare bene la nuova procedura da qui a poco.

----------


## paolab

> Da come l'ho capita io, l'istanza di accertamento con adesione fa slittare i termini del reclamo. Pertanto, secondo me:
> - si puo presenterare richiesta di accertamento con adesione;
> - se la procedura di adesione non va a buon fine, si può presentare reclamo.
> Tra l'altro l'accertamento con adesione risulta leggermente più conveniente, in quanto comporta la riduzione delle sanzioni a 1/3 a fronte del 40% del nuovo istituto della mediazione.

  Si, l'istanza di accertamento con adesione si può presentate Dopo aver ricevuto l'accertamento e si guadagnano 90 giorni di tempo per poter presentare il reclamo... (in pratica questo particolare e' rimasto come era prima....)
Ricordo che tutta la procedura del reclamo vale se la controversia e' di valore inferiore a 20.000 euro (di imposte)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si, l'istanza di accertamento con adesione si può presentate Dopo aver ricevuto l'accertamento e si guadagnano 90 giorni di tempo per poter presentare il reclamo... (in pratica questo particolare e' rimasto come era prima....)

  Confermo (nel frattempo, ho studiato  :Smile:  ).

----------


## sciage

visto che l'avviso di accertamento è arrivato il 4 aprile, entro quanto tempo si può presentare l'istanza di accertamento con adesione??

----------


## revisor

> visto che l'avviso di accertamento è arrivato il 4 aprile, entro quanto tempo si può presentare l'istanza di accertamento con adesione??

  il reclamo sostituisce la procedura del ricorso( che si faceva entro 60gg dalla notifica dell'avviso accertamento)....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> visto che l'avviso di accertamento è arrivato il 4 aprile, entro quanto tempo si può presentare l'istanza di accertamento con adesione??

  60 gg.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sciage

vi ricontatto perchè da un'attenta anali dell'avviso di accertamento ho riscontrato evidenti errori di calcolo circa la media ponderata utilizzata dall'ufficio per ricostruire i ricavi , ragion per cui ho pensato di presentare un riesame in autotutela.
poichè ho letto che l'ente  non e' obbligato  ad annullare o rettificare l'atto. Nel caso in cui resti inerte che posso fare??? se apsetto 60 giorni mi scade la possibilità di ricorrere alla mediazione tributaria!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> vi ricontatto perchè da un'attenta anali dell'avviso di accertamento ho riscontrato evidenti errori di calcolo circa la media ponderata utilizzata dall'ufficio per ricostruire i ricavi , ragion per cui ho pensato di presentare un riesame in autotutela.
> poichè ho letto che l'ente  non e' obbligato  ad annullare o rettificare l'atto. Nel caso in cui resti inerte che posso fare??? se apsetto 60 giorni mi scade la possibilità di ricorrere alla mediazione tributaria!

  Io sconsiglio la richiesta di riesame in autotutela.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Consiglio invece caldamente l'accertamento con adesione, che, oltre a farti "guadagnare" qualche mese, ti permette di far valere in maniera efficace (e non inefficace, come con l'autotutela :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) queste considerazioni sulla media ponderata. 
ciao

----------


## sciage

ma se presenta accertamento con adesione il contribuente deve pagare le sanzioni, invece con l'autotutela se l'ufficio annulla l'atto, il contribuente è salvo!

----------


## revisor

> Io sconsiglio la richiesta di riesame in autotutela.  Consiglio invece caldamente l'accertamento con adesione, che, oltre a farti "guadagnare" qualche mese, ti permette di far valere in maniera efficace (e non inefficace, come con l'autotutela) queste considerazioni sulla media ponderata.
> ciao

  ..sono anche io dello stesso avviso...l'autotela è la classica trappola per topi...ti dicono di presentarla assicurandoti di prendere in esame il caso, poi il tempo passa ..e ti saluto.... :Smile:

----------


## sciage

e se si arriva al 59vimo e  non mi hanno ancora risposto all'autotutela,  posso presentare l'accertamento con adesione l'ultimo giorno utile?

----------


## revisor

...certo...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma se presenta accertamento con adesione il contribuente deve pagare le sanzioni, invece con l'autotutela se l'ufficio annulla l'atto, il contribuente è salvo!

  1) Non è detto che tu paghi con l'accertamento con adesione; se hai ragione, vai avanti dritto per il ricorso; 
2) nel tuo caso l'ufficio non ti emetterà mai lo sgravio in autotutela.

----------


## sciage

il fatto è che ci sarebbe una parte di iva da versare.ho rifatto i calcoli utilizzando lo stesso metodo della media ponderata che propone l'ade, per cui l'accertamento sarebbe da annullare parzialmente.
vorrei incontrare il funzionario responsabile e proprorgli quanto detto, ho letto che si può emettere un nuovo avviso di accertamento che sostituisce il precedente!

----------


## sciage

ho sentito il funziorario ade il quale mi ha detto di presentare la richiesta di riesame in autotutela......vi farò sapere come andrà!!! speriamo bene

----------


## roby

OK, ma fai attenzione a non far decadere i termini per presentare accertamento con adesione qualora l'auto tutela non venga concessa... Non far scattare i 60 giorni, nel caso tu presenta.... Poi ci si ragiona...

----------


## sciage

mi rifaccio viva per informarvi che l'ufficio ha inviato un nuovo avviso di accertamento che riquarda annullamento parziale in esercizio del potere di autotutela......il problema e che il cliente non vuole pagare ed insiste per procedere con accertamento con adesione.Ma con l'accertamento con adesione le sanzioni sono ridotte a 1/3 mentre se paga subito o a rate le sanzioni sono più basse 1/6......per cui, anche se l'ufficio riduce le imposte, sommate poi alle maggiori sanzioni si rischia di non quadagnarci nulla?? ho ragionato bene?? e poi se si procede ad accertamento con adesione, bisogna pagare le sanzioni ridotte a 1/3 subito verò??? quindi nell'immediato il cliente avrebbe un maggior esborso di denaro............

----------


## cesabas

devi chiaramente fare i tuoi conti. Pagare quanto ti chiedono comporta sanzioni ad 1/6...successivamente all'adesione ad 1/3. 
Cmq la mediazione allunga notevolmente i tempi considerando i 90gg (non si considera la sospensione feriale) che ha l'ade per rispondere.

----------


## sciage

ho questo dubbio.......... se bisogna pagare le sanzioni ridotte a 1/3 prima di presentare accertamento con adesione, chi mi può aiutare???

----------


## cesabas

No le sanzioni ridotte ad un terzo le hai con definizione dell' adesione. In caso di acquiescenza le sanzioni sono ridotte ad un sesto nel caso in cui non vi fosse un pvc... Altrimenti se non si è fatta adesione al pvc entro 30 giorni mi sembra le sanzioni vanno ad 1/3

----------


## revisor

> ho questo dubbio.......... se bisogna pagare le sanzioni ridotte a 1/3 prima di presentare accertamento con adesione, chi mi può aiutare???

  le somme dovute si pagano entro i 20 gg successivi alla redazione dell'atto di adesione.

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> il reclamo sostituisce la procedura del ricorso( che si faceva entro 60gg dalla notifica dell'avviso accertamento)....

  Il reclamo, che può contenere un'istanza di mediazione, se non va a buon fine produce gli effetti del ricorso, di cui non a caso deve contenere tutti i requisiti.
Pertanto:
1) si può fare istanza di accertamento con adesione;
2) se l'adesione fallisce, o se non proposta, si DEVE fare reclamo per le cause di valore inferiore a  20.000.
3) Decorsi novanta giorni senza che sia stato notificato l'accoglimento del reclamo o senza che sia stata conclusa la mediazione, *il reclamo produce gli effetti del ricorso*. In soldoni, comincia a decorrere il termine per costituirmi in ctp  :Wink:

----------

